# canoe paint?



## slimbo

Ive got an old towne polyethelene canoe that Im gonna use for duck huntin but its red.  Ive heard that you can prime it with a latex primer then paint, but I dont know.  Has anybody had any luck painting a canoe?  If so how did you do it?

slimbo


----------



## WOODIE13

Get you some Camo Clad


----------



## Burl E.

WOODIE13 said:
			
		

> Get you some Camo Clad


I think that is the best advice. Just peel and stick. I think they are running a special on some permanent sheets just for boats. It sure looks better than the .99 a can spray paint job.


----------



## rip18

I used some "duck boat paint" on a fiberglass canoe once.  Cleaned it, gave it a coat of aerosol spray-on primer, & gave it two brushed coats of Herter's duck boat paint (looks like Parker brand at Cabela's now...).  Would have been better if I had used a paint sprayer to apply actual paint....  The peel & stick stuff looks good too...  

Good luck.  Show us some before & after pics of whatever you decide to do....   Better yet make some of the after pics with the harvest results in hand!


----------



## HMwolfpup

I tried to repaint my whitewater canoe.  it's made of Royalex(sp?).  Paint won't stick to it for nothing.  I hope I'm wrong for your sake, but I imagine the polyethelyne will be the same way since both of the materials are just forms of plastic....of course it was mainly the bottom that I had a problem with and if you're not doing whitewater, you may be OK.  I used a spray paint made to bond with plastic by Krylon called Fusion.....don't know if they have any good colors to use for camo though.  Fusion was designed for things like plastic patio furniture, mail boxes, and toys.  Good luck!


----------



## rip18

In my first response, it was an entire fiberglass canoe.

After seeing HMWolfpup's response, I thought this might be helpful too...   I have touched up the bottom of my Royalex canoe with the Herter's paint & it did fine as far as "sticking" to both the Kevlar skid plates on the end & the royalex in the middle.  I've also painted some discrete script along parts of the royalex top with black model paint & it worked fine.

So, neither of my responses may be germaine to polyethylene....


----------



## Jeff Phillips

You will have to use gel coat paint on poly or ABS. It will stay on if you follow the directions. Helped my buddy paint an old Blue Hole OCS. The paint has been on it for almost 15 years.


----------



## FERAL ONE

if you go to old towns web site i believe there is a section on repair and painting for the different materials they have. hope this helps.


----------



## slimbo

You guys make some good points.  I already thought of and dont want camo clad.  It seems like it would peel and be hard to fix.  I painted my jon boat and it turned out awesome.  Im not worried about the look after its painted, I just want it to stick as best as possible.  But come to think of it, the bottom will get scratched more than anything and the ducks cant see that.  Old towne doesnt have anything either.  I think Ill just give it a good prime and go with it.  Ill let yall know how it turns out. 

slimbo


----------



## FERAL ONE

slimbo, if you go to the old town site and look at the owners manual section, it has an area for repair/ refinishing it states that nothing will stick to the polyethelene (sp) because it is polarized but it tells you how to reverse this process. i would read that before i went much farther. hope this helps


----------



## slimbo

Ok guys I did it.  Unfortunately I think it will come right off.  If it sticks during the pre-season, Ill touch it up before shootin time.  One side is for grass and one side is for woodlands.

slimbo


----------



## rip18

Looks pretty good.  You may want to touch it up with a "dead grass" color depending on where you want to take it...


----------



## slimbo

yea Ill try to get some pics of my real duck boat if the rain slacks off.  It looks awesome.  I just didnt want to go too extreme if the paint is just gonna peel off.

slimbo

ps  Rip you must be bored today too.


----------



## WOODIE13

You could always compliment the paint with a little fast grass, camo netting and toss on a bungee cord to add some natural veg.

Looks good


----------



## slimbo

Im gonna cover it with camo stuff, but I dont want red showing through.
,


----------



## scoutmaster

*painting a polyethylene boat*

I own a coleman scanoe and needed a patch kit to repair cracks in it, found it at {bullseyetradingpost.com}  in subsequent e-mails one of the guys said they had painted their canoe with krylon fusion spray paint said it worked good. Hope this helps!


----------

